# Problemi con settaggi e personalizzazioni del mouse

## lsegalla

Perdonatemi ma in sto periodo sono molto attivo e mi intestardisco su dei particolari; per fortuna sono anche arrivato spesso a una soluzione e per questo vi ringrazio, le guide e i consigli sono sempre molto utili.

Oggi porto il problema del mouse, che in realtà risale a un paio di settimane fa quando ancora credevo di farcela...

IL PROBLEMA

Entro in CENTRO DI CONTROLLO -> PERIFERICHE -> MOUSE per settarne la velocità e puntualmente smanopolando su tutti i parametri non accade esattamente niente. Provo a cambiare il tema del puntatore e non succede niente. Provo a usare dei comandi da console (xset o qualcosa del genere, c'era una guida o un wiki che lo spiegava bene) ma ancora non succede niente... né da console né dal KDE.

Ho riavviato, guardato log, aggiornato kernel... ho fatto un po' tutto quello che sentivo di dover fare prima di chiedere aiuto, e oggi come oggi... non è bastato; ho sempre il medesimo problema.

UN PARTICOLARE

Il mouse è un logitech ottico cordless USB, però per connetterlo ho dovuto usare un riduttore e attaccarlo alla spina PS/2 poichè entra in uno switch che devo usare per controllare due PC con la stessa tastiera e mouse.

do ngu nu goi cam shop do lot do so sinh cao cap cho be vest cong so nu ao so mi nu bo do lot nu dep quan lot nam sieu mong do ve sinh rang mieng vest cong so chan vay cong so cho thue trang phuc hoa trang

Bene, mi sembra di avere esposto unpo' tutto abbastanza chiaramente... mi rimetto a voi per consigli, guide e quant'altro possa venire utile per provare, testare... insomma, fare qualcosa!!Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

dovresti dire anche che hai già provato a fare un bel revdep-rebuild e che non ha risolto nulla (visto che lo so  :Razz: ).

io consiglierei di postare, magari, il log di xorg (magari giusto le righe che potrebbero essere interessanti... magari quelle in cui trovi scritto "mouse")

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i mouse

```

e se non hai solo Xorg.0.log metti quello più recente che hai

tanto per cominciare  :Wink: 

qualcuno sicuramente ti potrà dare una mano

----------

## lsegalla

Eh sì che ho fatto il revdep-rebuild..... eheheh

Ecco qui il log di XORG:

 *Quote:*   

> (**) |-->Input Device "PS/2 Mouse"
> 
> (**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"
> 
> (==) |-->Input Device "Serial Mouse"
> ...

 

ao nguc bon bon quan ao nu han quoc yem an cao cap cho be quan ao ban buon vest cong so quan ao tre em cao cap do lot nam sieu mong ty gia ao so mi nu ban buon quan ao cac loai chup anh studio dep

Rimango in attesa di consigli...Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Non so se questo c'entra in qualche modo col problema (che magari a sto punto non è del mouse)

Impostando un bootsplash differente (quello del kde intendo) mi viene visualizzato ancora il vecchio.

ao lot nu bon bon quan ao nu dep yem an cho be ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu quan ao tre em xuat khau do lot nam goi cam bo cho be chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so chup anh san pham ky thuat

Mi pare che parecchie cosette dal centro di controllo non vengano gestite.... ho sta impressioneLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kind_of_blue

usi x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ?

----------

## lsegalla

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> usi x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ?

 

come faccio a vederlo?

ao lot bon bon quan ao nu tat so sinh cho be chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu do lot nu do lot nam hang hieu bo cho be cac loai chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so gia re chup anh cho be

col comando locate ho visto che ho dei files con quel nome nel mio pc ma non so se li uso, come lo vedo?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oriano

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UN PARTICOLARE
> 
> Il mouse è un logitech ottico cordless USB, però per connetterlo ho dovuto usare un riduttore e attaccarlo alla spina PS/2 poichè entra in uno switch che devo usare per controllare due PC con la stessa tastiera e mouse.
> ...

 

Non credo che centri con il tuo problema, ma ho visto che in alcune situazioni questi tipi di mouse:

```

dmesg | grep -i mouse

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

```

fanno delle cose strane se usi ImPS/2.

Per esempio ho risolto un problema con VirtualBox settando:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse[0]"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option  "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

EndSection

```

Ciao

----------

## lsegalla

Premesso che non ho virtualbox e non uso alcun software di virtualizzazione... dove devo inserire l'ultimo codice che hai messo ?do lot bon bon tphcm quan ao nam han quoc tat so sinh chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so gia re do lot nu cao cap ao lot nam bim cho be ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu chup anh cho be o ha noiLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

quel codice mi sa tanto da file xorg.conf

quindi lo trovi in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

prova a vedere cosa succede.

poi dovrai riavviare il server grafico (un banale control+alt+backspace sarà sufficiente)

----------

## lsegalla

Notavo che in xorg.conf ho tutta sta roba che riguarda il mouse e quindi non sapevo cosa modificare.... ma è normale?

do lot bon bon ha noi quan ao nam dep mu so sinh cho be ao so mi nu thoi trang cong so do lot nu dep ao lot nam dep bim cao cap cho be quan ao ban buon vest cong so chup anh cuoi

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	Identifier	"Serial Mouse"
> 
> 	Driver	"mouse"
> ...

 Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Non so se tutti i problemi che descrivo di seguito possono essere causati da un unico fattore, comunque oltre al problema del mouse, dell'impossibilità di cambiare i settaggi e i puntatori del mouse ho anche:

- impossibilità di cambiare lo splash all'avvio di kde (vado in CENTRO DI CONTROLLO -> ASPETTO E TEMI -> SCHERMATA D'AVVIO e selezionando quel che mi serve, riesco a fare il PROVA ma poi dopo aver fatto APPLICA, OK e riavviato quel tema non funzia)

- cambiando il tema delle icone, appena faccio APPLICA vedo che una viene cambiata (quella del centro di controllo): tutte le altre restano come sono...

avete altri suggerimenti per me?

----------

